
HopFS: Scaling hierarchical file system metadata using NewSQL databases - SirOibaf
https://blog.acolyer.org/2017/03/06/hopfs-scaling-hierarchical-file-system-metadata-using-newsql-databases/
======
rwx------
Interesting approach. Google colossus file system also stores the metadata in
a high performance key value store.

~~~
jamesblonde
But their key-value store is not transactional. Afaik, they don't define the
semantics of operations like 'mv' across cells. Higher level frameworks like
Spanner/BigTable work around that limitation - but are forced to present data
in tabular format. HopsFS allows to to treat them as files.

Disclaimer: i'm a co-author.

